# Cannot create direct sound object



## wounded knight (Mar 9, 2001)

HELP!
One day I dloaded the latest PC-Cilin update, and all of a sudden i tried playing win amp mp3 songs and iI got this message "Could not create direct sound object.

I tried all other players but it still got the error message
I also noticed that my small speaker icon on the lower right hand corner was missing, and on my sound and multimedia properties/audio menu there are no available playback devices on: sound,recorder,and midi.

What should I Do???


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

But please don't post your question more than once. Those people that can answer your question have a tendency to hang out in forums where they can answer the question. We've also go a "new questions" link for people who only want to see the new ones. Don't worry, posting it once is better than posting it multiple times.

I deleted your post from the Hardware forum and renamed your question without using all Caps--which can be seen as the equivalent of yelling...

I hope someone comes in and answers your question soon!


----------



## BoyDetective (Dec 27, 2005)

I am having the same problem, only this occured after I installed and ran Norton System Works and Zone Alarm Pro. No help for me either. I've gone to the Motherboards website and reinstalled the audio drivers, and it does nothing.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Try installing and re-installing your audio drivers.If the problem persists install *Gspot* and look for missing codecs at your computer.

You can also try rolling back your computer to an earlier time by 'System Restore'


----------



## BoyDetective (Dec 27, 2005)

chatterjee said:


> Try installing and re-installing your audio drivers.If the problem persists install *Gspot* and look for missing codecs at your computer.
> 
> You can also try rolling back your computer to an earlier time by 'System Restore'


I ran Gspot and got a list of my audio drivers. I don't know what's missing.

here they are

ACM	0x0011	Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> imaadp32.acm
ACM	0x0002	Microsoft ADPCM CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msadp32.acm
ACM	0x0006	Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msg711.acm
ACM	0x0007	Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msg711.acm
ACM	0x0031	Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msgsm32.acm
ACM	0x0022	DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC	DSP GROUP, INC.	quartz.dll --> tssoft32.acm
ACM	0x0042	Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msg723.acm
ACM	0x0160	Windows Media Audio	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msaud32.acm
ACM	0x0161	Windows Media Audio	Microsoft Corporation	quartz.dll --> msaud32.acm
ACM	0x0130	Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec	Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.	quartz.dll --> sl_anet.acm
ACM	0x0402	Indeo® audio software	Intel Corporation	quartz.dll --> iac25_32.ax
ACM	0x0055	Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)	Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS	quartz.dll --> l3codeca.acm
DMO	0x0160	WMAudio Decoder DMO	Microsoft Corporation	qasf.dll --> wmadmod.dll
DMO	0x0162	WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO	Microsoft Corporation	qasf.dll --> wmadmod.dll
DMO	0x000a	WMSpeech Decoder DMO	Microsoft Corporation	qasf.dll --> wmspdmod.dll
DSH	0x0001	ATI MPEG Audio Encoder	ATI Technologies, Inc.	atimpenc.dll
DSH	0x0050	MPEG Audio Decoder quartz.dll
DSH	0x0055	MPEG Layer-3 Decoder	Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS	l3codecx.ax
DSH	0x0161	Windows Media Audio Decoder	Microsoft Corporation	msadds32.ax
DSH	0x0130	ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder	Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.	acelpdec.ax
DSH	0x0050	CyberLink Audio Decoder (ATI)	CyberLink Corp.	claud.ax
DSH	0x0050	Nero Digital Audio Decoder	Nero AG	NeAudio.ax

I would use system restore but every time I try it, it says it could not be completed. I've tried all the restore points.

Don't mean to hijack tihs thread, but it would appear that we have the same problem. What's your gspot say? sorry I had to say it.

EDIT: I've solved my sound problem for the most part. I don't have an speaker icon in the system tray, but my audio works no problem now. Check the BIOS settings...more than once.


----------

